
Why the MBA 11 is now my sole computer - pmarin
http://antirez.com/post/apple-mba11-my-sole-computer.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+antirez+%28antirez+weblog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
shade
I have the 2011 11" MBA (i5, 4GB, 128GB) and also the base 2011 15" MBP (i7,
4GB, 500GB). I can't justify keeping both, but I am _really_ torn on which one
I want to keep.

On the one hand, I love the portability and speed (due to the SSD) of the Air,
and it feels almost like a desktop when it's plugged into the 20" monitor on
my desk and connected to a USB keyboard and Magic Trackpad.

On the other hand, I really like the MBP's beefier CPU, discrete GPU, and much
larger HDD; the Air's 128GB HDD really feels limiting to me (since photography
is one of my hobbies). The HDD does make it feel a bit slower than the Air in
some ways, though.

I'm looking to get rid of my desktop Windows PC since I don't use it very much
anymore, so that leaves me with two options as I see them: either sell the
MBP, keep the Air, and get a Mini for the extra space/network storage, or sell
the MBA, consolidate everything into the MBP, and maybe upgrade it with a SSD
and kit from OWC to replace the SuperDrive with the spare HDD.

I'm really not sure what the best way to go is, since I like both systems a
lot for different purposes.

~~~
cmer
Why not buy a Thunderbolt external hard drive for your photography stuff? Do
you need this data to be portable as well or could you live with it just at
home?

------
mistrQ
I bought both last year in late 2010 when they came out. I really wanted to
keep the 11 but the 13 was just a much better all rounder. I always wished I
had kept the 11. But once you sit down at a desk, portability stops being an
issue and you appreciate the extra screen size.

1 year later and I sold my 13 to buy the new 11. For some reason I again
ordered both the 11 and 13 and now I still can't decide which one to keep. I
really really want to keep the 11 but the smaller battery, very slightly
slower processor, worse speakers and smaller screen keep putting me off. The
price is almost identical (top 11 vs base 13). The extra portability just
makes me want to forget about all these drawbacks.

I plugin to an external monitor at home anyway, but what about places where
you need the screen size. Anyone done or seen anyone do a hackathon with the
11?

If they just dropped both models and brought out a 12.1" my life would be
complete.

------
brianjolney
Agonized a bit and decided to run with a loaded 11".

Bought the new thunderbolt display to pair it up, so when I'm at home its
amazing, but I can bring it everywhere with me and I don't feel like its too
small to work.

------
robinreekers
Really doubted between a 11 and a 13. Went for the 13 and loving it. But as
you state, it's a little bit too big for the legs. Maybe one day...

------
cgrand-net
Can anyone confirm whether a i7 MBA 11 has worst battery life than a 2010 MBA?

~~~
lox
It's hard to tell as at the same time of purchasing I upgraded to Lion, but I
went from being able to code in a coffee shop for around 4 hours with the 2010
MBA to around 2.5 hours with the new i7 MBA 11.

